# Official Love Manor Halloween 2010 | Curiosities in the Lab (PICS/VID)



## JohnnyL

After much much delay, I'm happy to be able to provide some photos of our *2010* display, _Curiosities in the Lab_. I hope you guys enjoy them, I'll be uploading a few more this week.

Plans have begun for our 2011 event, _The Haunted Bayou of Love Manor_.









View on black, click here.









View on black, click here.









View on black, click here.









View on black, click here.









View on black, click here.

More photos, view here.
​
Head on over to our Facebook and Twitter and follow our updates!


----------



## JohnnyL

View on black, click here.

Official TEASER Trailer


----------



## Hauntiholik

Awesome trailer JL!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, Johnny, that is uber professional!


----------



## kprimm

Thats pretty cool, nice work.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Tres bien!


----------



## JohnnyL

Updates all around!


----------



## Devil

cool


----------



## MorbidMariah

:jol:Beeee-U-ti-fullll!!!:jol:


----------



## scareme

As always, I love your work Johnny. Your work should be in a magazine.


----------



## dubbax3

Yeah what they said....AWESOME


----------



## JohnnyL

Thanks everyone! Here's a shot of Sam from Trick 'r Treat when he visited us.


----------



## NoxRequiem

Your photography is always gorgeous. Whenever I need some inspiration, it's one of my go-to sources.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope you had candy for Sam. He gets a little cranky when you don't have candy


----------



## goneferal

Fantastic!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Sweet Halloween photos! Top drawer!


----------



## fick209

Fantastic! Your pictures are wonderfully done!


----------



## Dark Star

Beautiful as always.


----------



## AzKittie74

Bravo!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

wow!! beautiful!!


----------



## JohnnyL

Thank you! Hope you all had a fantastic 4th! I uploaded a couple vintage photos to the gallery.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovemanor


----------



## Spartan005

Everything looks awesome, and that trailer in particular is really, really well done!


----------



## Kymmm

Love, LoVe, LOVE this!! I love the pictures and the trailer is great! You need to come decorate my place.


----------



## NoahFentz

Nice. I love that vintage look!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Looks great Johnny!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Great photography as always. 

The displays are well done.


----------

